# Need Help on choosing a Camera + Lens



## ammartinwala52 (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi 

I’m planning to buy a DSLR, and I have choose an option Nikon D3200. Now the main part is the lens, in Amazon, I’m getting 18-105mm lens shipped with this cam at an price of 36k instead of normal 18-55mm kit lens that is usually shipped. The lens 18-105mm usually costs around 17k. 

Should I go for this offer, or should I buy the camera with standard kit lens and then go on adding the lens as per my requirement. I will buy a prime lens for sure if I opt for this camera + Std kit lens.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Sep 4, 2014)

Given lens is a good choice .


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 5, 2014)

18-105 is a good lens ...it works great and you can just postpone your zoom lens for sometime till u have money for 70-300 ...I am myself considering a lens like that in kit for convinience.


----------



## ammartinwala52 (Nov 4, 2014)

Thanks all, I have bought 18-105mm lens, using it for a month very satisfied.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 4, 2014)

great..congrats


----------

